# 15’ skiff for the holy waters of the AuSable



## Godgivenak4 (6 mo ago)

So I live in southern Michigan and use my skiff all over in the smaller lakes. Has anyone ever polled a skiff thru the holy waters? My boat only drafts about 5” so I don’t know why I couldn’t, just never heard anyone taking anything besides a river boat or a flat bottom. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Poling might be a challenge in some spots. But give her a go!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

If you're experienced and comfortable with the skiff then the worst you'll likely suffer is some dirty looks from purists that are likely jealous of your free spirit.


----------



## Godgivenak4 (6 mo ago)

PunyTrout said:


> If you're experienced and comfortable with the skiff then the worst you'll likely suffer is some dirty looks from purists that are likely jealous of your free spirit.


Yea I just have such a hard time fly casting out of high wall boat… can’t figure out what to do with my line! Thanks for the feedback


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Seeing more and more drift boats and inflatables so I’m sure a skiff would be ok. When it comes to catching fish noise is your biggest enemy on the HW.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

I would think it would work great.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Be sure to have some grey pupon on hand.


----------



## Godgivenak4 (6 mo ago)

brushbuster said:


> Be sure to have some grey pupon on hand.


Does anyone fishing on a boat not have a bottle on hand? Haha


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Godgivenak4 said:


> Yea I just have such a hard time fly casting out of high wall boat… can’t figure out what to do with my line! Thanks for the feedback




Ever try using a line stripping basket?



















You could probably make one yourself cheaply out of a milk crate or a cardboard produce box.


----------



## thewoodenshoe (Jan 6, 2021)

High water or in an off-season, maybe. But that’s more canoe, longboat, walk in water. I own a small 13’ wooden skiff that drafts shallow, and choose not to take it down there. You’ll ultimately affect more folks fishing, and probably put down a rising fish that was the highlight of some fellas evening with a drift boat. If you’ve ever daisy chained all day with 7 other boats in the fly water of the PM, I think the un written rule of the HW is to prevent that from becoming the norm during peak season.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.


----------

